# Tactical molle Harness



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am looking for a tactical molle dog harness. For I can add different items to it instead of just having a back pack for hikes. Anyone ever use Ray Allen products? There are only a few places I see that carry the style. Any experience with tactical harness please let me know! My guy is only a pup and wont get it until close to fully grown. Thanks!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

I have nothing but great success using Allen products. Haven't used a dog pack but most of my gun gear is Allen. Flight and fight tactical has some nice ones 

Oliver Kahn 8/3/13


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

I have used a Ray Allen K9 tact vest for my Sampson for well over 3 years. It has no signs of wear or damage. I highly recommend them. Stay away from their tracking leads. Mine started to fray within a month. They r crap.


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

AXO said:


> I have used a Ray Allen K9 tact vest for my Sampson for well over 3 years. It has no signs of wear or damage. I highly recommend them. Stay away from their tracking leads. Mine started to fray within a month. They r crap.


Thank you thats good info. I want to get there regular tactical harness, having molle vs. just a standard pack seems better for changing things up.



Jaythethird said:


> I have nothing but great success using Allen products. Haven't used a dog pack but most of my gun gear is Allen. Flight and fight tactical has some nice ones
> 
> Thanks Ill look into flight and fight!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

We want to get a molle harness for warden too! Thanks for the info 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think Signature K9 has several modular and molle harnesses, and usually pretty good prices IIRC.

I have one similar to this pic but I don't know where it's from because I got it secondhand from a friend who used to be a military dog handler:








I found the image by searching for molle dog harnesses on google, if you like the style.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know anything about ray Allen's harnesses but I have been looking at the cot they sale.
Looks like some great quality though


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Leerburg has them


----------



## daniel santo (9 mo ago)

ttrelfa3 said:


> I am looking for a tactical molle dog harness. For I can add different items to it instead of just having a back pack for hikes. Anyone ever use Ray Allen products? There are only a few places I see that carry the style. Any experience with tactical harness please let me know! My guy is only a pup and wont get it until close to fully grown. Thanks!


You can try Powtegic's K9 Tactical Harness for your pup. My friend uses this and it's great for puppies! Allen products are also really good, but I think Powtegic has a little more durable design.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Ray Allen has some nice gear, was looking at their modular harness, $$$ but then it does have a full ballistic vest option. 

We will probably go with a lite weight Ruff Wear, my dogs being black I worry about heat build up.


----------

